# Postage service for tax return?



## pink19 (May 29, 2018)

I am in the UK sending my federal and State tax return documents to the US, what is the best courier to use? I was planning on just using royal mail special delivery or something but i wasnt sure if there was a specific service i had to use, and also how should they be packaged? 

Also another very random question, My signature has definitely changed from the last time i did my taxes, I kind of changed it without realising and it is definitely not the same as it was a year ago, will this cause me any problems with my return? Because there is absolutely nothing i could do to remember i old signature


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've always used plain old postal mail for my tax returns. Never had any problems.

If you use a courier service, make sure they can deliver to a PO Box. In the past there has been a street address to use when using a courier service, but in general the regular postal mail is the best option.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Oops, found it:
https://www.irs.gov/filing/submissi...et-addresses-for-private-delivery-service-pds

And just FYI, here's the list of courier services the IRS will accept:
https://www.irs.gov/filing/private-delivery-services-pds

Easier to just use postal mail. And BTW, last I knew the IRS won't sign for mail delivered to any of its address so don't expect to get a return receipt. The safest way to assure that your return has been received is to check for a transcript available online about 5 or 6 weeks after you send in the return.


----------



## pink19 (May 29, 2018)

Thanks bev! I dont know whether or not i should even bother to get tracking on it or not, im really worried its going to get lost in the mail or never received and i am going to get into trouble from the irs for it and i really dont want that, so is just paying for it to be tracked a good option? 

Also as i have said before i have NEVER done a tax return before, and i am very anxious i have missed something or done something incorrectly, how would the irs likely contact me if there was a problem? 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

The IRS can and do correct simple errors and problems like mathematical errors, or missing line items. If there are larger issues, in theory, they will contact you via details like the address provided.

I say in theory, because there is ample evidence that says that they have extreme difficulty doing that for anyone outside of the US in a timely manner. 

Until recently, when I started doing electronic filings, I had always sent my returns by ordinary post. Occasionally express post (no signing requirement). The advantage of e-filing is that you do get a receipt number - which is effectively a proof of receipt. 

And, no I can't imagine that they cross match signatures. Except perhaps in instances of fraudulent returns etc.


----------

